
Moral Cruelty and the Left - trelonid
https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/arts-letters/articles/judith-shklar-politics-of-fear
======
clawedjird
I wasn’t familiar with Judith Shklar before reading this article, but her
insights seem both timely and worthy of further consideration.

